# New life for 14' Collins



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

This is a new project myself and a few other members of the forum are working on. We are students at George Stones Marine Service Tech, and we have a few from carpentry helping with the wood work. Its nice to have a good carpenter when doing a complete rebuild of a boat!!! Comment if you would like, but I am just starting this thread to document the progress in case I decide to sell it in a few years or if someone wants to know how hard it is to take on a project like this as a first timer. Pics will be uploaded so we can share the rebuild process along the way. As many of you well know, money is tight and it goes the same for me. Build will be as I can afford to put money into it. Im doing it the cheaper way with wood. If I do a good job on it, it should last for quite a long time, and be sturdier than it ever was. Also, if anyone knows where i can get some pour in foam mix, please let me know. Thanks

Projected total investment minus motor  $800.00 ( This will not be the actual final cost im sure, but I want to do it on a budget)
Cost of boat and trailer $200
Cost of 1st materials $105( 1 gallon epoxy, 1 sheet 3/4 plywood, 2- 2x4x8, 1-2x6x12, 2 packs fiberglass mat, 1-3pk of bondo spreaders,
2 packs of cut off blades)

I bought a 14' Collins boat as a project, not sure the year, but its older than me im sure. When I got it, the floor had a hole in it and was soft like cardboard, transom seemed ok but had a terrible coat of fiberglass on it like a 4 year old did it and the boat overall seemed brittle. Upon further inspection and poking a few holes, it needs a new transom, stringers, deck and coat of glass on hull. My plans are to make it similar to a flats boat, with my own little flare to it. Center console or tiller...? Still not sure, but I prefer CC, but space is very limited and im a big guy. Positive foam floatation and add sponsons to the transom filled with foam to allow the use of a heavier 30hp 4 stroke outboard or 2 stroke with crazy high HP (for this boat) maybe 70hp. Still undecided, but leaning twords not killing myself in it  

First: remove floor- Came up just by pulling it up with our hands till we got to the edges, then we used pry bars.... DO NOT USE PRY BARS AGAINST THE HULL!!! It tends to put holes in the bottom of the boat! :whistling:

http://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/richardkylie2008/media/IMG_1198.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5 
Next: Remove dry boxes and finish cut on deck- Used cut off wheels to get most of the deck cut out close to gunnels and skill saw to remove dry boxes(this was a pain in the ass) Cut off wheel works great if you can hold your hands in awkward positions for long periods of time. Only problems we had were cutting more holes in the hull. Easy fixes though.

http://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/richardkylie2008/media/IMG_1208.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
Next: This is where we started to jump around on things we did... We sanded the spots where we put holes in the hull and tried to sand the transom down to get the horrible patch job off and down to good glass. Also, we started to tear out the transom. Came out relitively easy despite some pain in the ass pieces that were still dry and glassed in good in the corners.

http://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/richardkylie2008/media/IMG_1209.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/richardkylie2008/media/IMG_1215.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
Next: Finished getting the wood out of the transom and cut out the bilge area, sanded it all smooth.( Buy a good dust mask for the sanding, dont use the crappy paper ones) This is where we started to take out the stringers... Not very fun, I wish I had the money to get some better power tools more suited to the job, but we made due with what we had available and it worked just fine, just not very fast... Cut off wheel  Buy lots of blades. After removing the stringers from the port and starboard side, we left the center stringer in to keep the hull rigid till we put it on boat stands. 

http://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/richardkylie2008/media/IMG_1322.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1109.beta.photobucket.com/user/richardkylie2008/media/IMG_1329.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
Next: Sanded down the area where the stringers were. They were 1x4 and 1x6, but I decided to go with 2x4s and 2x6s just to add some rigidity and piece of mind. Moved the boat onto boat stands, got level and sanded some more till i sanded through the hull in the starboard strake. Not just a tiny hole this time, it was about a 7 inch gash where the high speed sander(buffer) just ripped through it like butter.

Next: We removed the center stringer, Cleaned the dust and rubbish out the boat and wiped it down with acetone to prep for some glass work. Started to resin the strake area to get a few layers of glass on it to fix the hole and decided to go ahead and put layers of glass through the whole area on both sides over the old stringer area.( sorry if I dont make sence, I will try to fix it later) At this time when laying the chopped glass mat, dont remember that you need to buy a fiberglass roller. You should already have one! So while I was making a complete mess with the chopped glass mat i decided to just use my hands to get the bubbles out, worked great till the resin kicked and my glove broke, so I rushed to get the bondo spreaders and went to work on getting it smoothed out and bubble free. I tried my best, but then it was time to go, so im sure I have some sanding to do tomorrow when I get back to it. Hopefully it wont be too bad that i wasted all that resin and glass mat.
Wish us luck!!! I will try to post an update tomorrow and post up the pics I have.

11/7/12: Got a little bit done today. Sanded the glass that I layed last night, did somemore sanding on the transom to get the crappy job stuff off... Still got more to do on that one. Made sure i got enough of the gunnel sanded down to lay my 1 & 1/2 " transom how it should be. This boat originally had only a 3/4" transom and the last person built it up to 1''... He just stacked new glass on top of rotted wood and left a bunch of air in between the layers. Also, got the center stringer(left over glass from cutting it out) cleaned up a bit. I figure what i will do next is level it off with resin and mat to get a flat run to bond my keel stringer to, that should also help it to be easier to wrap in woven mat and keep the stringer dry. Thats the theory anyway!!! A little more prep work then the stringers will go in and then the transom. I hope everything has stayed straight... Going to pop a line just to be sure before I bond the stringers. Will let u know how it goes and hopefully have a few more pics tomorrow.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

hey take some pics , i got a 1977 14ft holley craft built in navarre im redoing.id like to see what youve done maybe it will put some ideas in my head or you can check mine out for ideas.and good luck on the $800 budget.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a fun build. Be careful with the cutting and sanding as you can go overboard and cost yourself lots more work later on.

On another note, you say you are using epoxy, and used chopped strand mat as a patch for an area you cut down. If you are using true epoxy, make sure you use a CSM that is epoxy compatible. They are hard to find, and a regular CSM will not wet out properly with epoxy. It needs the styrene of the ester' type resins to dissolve the binder that holds the strands together. What brand of resin do you have? Good luck with the build and we'd like to see pics.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am using 3M Fiberglass resin and the 3M fiberglass mats. I figure they would be compatible. Not sure why I said epoxy. Thanks for the tip!!! Im all for getting some advice on this. It is my first true complete restoration. Pics will take a few days to get up. I erased all them from my phone and I have to wait to get them sent to my email by the other guy helping on the boat.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet I like these types of threads.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey, my Dad, Jerry Collins built the Collins Craft Boats. It's cool to see one getting some love. My brother and I are almost finished restoring Dad's 1984 Collinscraft. Will post pics when its done. Hope to put the 50hp merc. on today. The last 2 numbers on the starboard side of the transon will give you the year. the model number was probably a 1430 V if it has no cap and a V hull. Good luck on the project and please put up some pics.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Biaxel like 1708 and alternating with 1808 will be stronger and lighter weight.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

collinscraft2 said:


> Hey, my Dad, Jerry Collins built the Collins Craft Boats. It's cool to see one getting some love. My brother and I are almost finished restoring Dad's 1984 Collinscraft. Will post pics when its done. Hope to put the 50hp merc. on today. The last 2 numbers on the starboard side of the transon will give you the year. the model number was probably a 1430 V if it has no cap and a V hull. Good luck on the project and please put up some pics.


Thanks, I am trying to do my best on this project. As for the year, one of the previous owners tried to glass the transom and filled in all the HIN. I should have the title next week sometime, and will know the year. It is a V hull with no cap so Im sure you are right about the model. You are welcome to come check it out durring the rebuild process, just let me know. 

11-8-12 No work on the boat today, Ran around trying to find some fiberglass rollers and got some more resin and 1708 ( thanks X-Shark for the tip) I plan on getting back on it tuesday when I get back to class. Everyone have a good weekend and be safe! I can see the pics on my computer, but if you cant see them on yours, please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I might try to sneak over from welding and check it out.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I might try to sneak over from welding and check it out.


Come on over Jason.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't see the pics on my comp or iPad.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Got a little done this past week, sanded the inside of the hull down really good and found some holes that I didnt know were there. This boat had more holes in it than swiss cheese. Even found a cut about 2 foot long where someone decided it was a good I dea to fill it with JB weld. Layed a layer of glass on the inside hull and its starting to look like a respectable build for a few marine mechanics with no fiberglass experience. I will get pics up Mon. evening when I get back to class. Maybe, just maybe if I dont have too much prep work to do, I can get the stringers cut and set in the hull on Monday also. Im still looking pretty good on my estimated costs, but I feel the 2 part closed cell foam might send me over the budget. I will keep you updated.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

How long do u think the project will take?


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Im not sure how long it will take. Im guessing I could have it completed in a week if I had the money to throw at it at once. However, thats not the case... Im guessing that I might have the floor in by christmas break if I can afford to buy the 2 part foam after thanksgiving. Its tough building a boat on a budget and wanting it done fast, just seems those two things dont mix.


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

*collins craft*

I just got a collins craft 14 foot tri hull my self and going to fix floor it is a little soft in rear


----------

